# looking for sunny front bumper



## gtr_b13 (Mar 27, 2003)

does anyone know where i can find a jdm sunny front bumper for my b13.
i bought a body kit but i didnt like it so imma jus go for all jdm. i just came back from a cruise and in jamaica they have sunny's. talk about pretty sweet :thumbup: but i was wondering if i could buy a sunny bumper in the states.


----------



## Shift1.6 (Jul 22, 2003)

Check the classified forum section or go to sr20forum.com ive seen a lot of it forsale there check this out http://www.sr20forum.com/forumdisplay.php?f=63


----------



## 200SE (Dec 18, 2002)

If you do happend to head over the sr20forum - PM or e-mail Andreas Miko. I know that he sells the bumper you're looking for.


----------



## gtr_b13 (Mar 27, 2003)

when is he on there, if yall hear some info holla at me


----------



## 200SE (Dec 18, 2002)

He's on there periodicaly - no specific time. I think he sells them for about $400, IIRC. At least that's what other forum member's have said that they paid.
If you get on the site you can just shoot him over a PM. His forum name is "Andreas Miko". Sometimes he dosn't answer his PM's so you might have to shoot him more then one.


----------



## gtr_b13 (Mar 27, 2003)

ight sounds cool


----------

